# Come Together chord chart



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Come Together - Sugarland*

Here's a few great tunes I love playing. I hope you enjoy playing them as much as I do. Some have a U-Tube link in the title.

Sugarland at Abbey Road Studio


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Oh Darlin - Sara Bareilles*

Here's another one.

Sara Bareilles at Abbey Road Studio


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice. very convenient to have the youtube right with the chordhseet.
thanks for posting.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift*

Here's one for the younger crowd.

You Belong With Me with video link.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*The Weight*

Here's a classic "The Band" tune. No U-Tube Link

Chord chart


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Try - Blue Rodeo*

Here's a great Blue Rodeo tune.

Chord chart


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Middle Of The Road*

Great Pretenders tune.

Chord chart


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Desperado - The Eagles*

Desperado Chord Chart


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Tennessee Waltz

*Here's one for the older crowd. (U-Tube link to the Bonnie Raitt & Nora Jones version in title of chord chart)

Tennessee Waltz Chord Chart


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

These chord charts are PDF files. To save a copy of the chord chart. (1) View it, (2) Blow it up as big as you can (+). (3) Save image as a jpg file (filename.jpg). I've found that this method will give you the best copy for printing.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Season's over but you can still play the tune.

Bad Things (Theme from True Blood)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Some great Christmas tunes.*

Blue Christmas

[URL="https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnx0dWVzZGF5bmlnaHRmcmllbmRzb2ZtdXNpY3xneDoyMThmNWRiZjZiOTFlOTVi"]Jingle Bell Rock

[URL="https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnx0dWVzZGF5bmlnaHRmcmllbmRzb2ZtdXNpY3xneDoxNGM1MzBhN2Y0NGQ3MGFm"]Please Come Home For Christmas

Rockin Around The Christmas Tree

[/URL]


[/URL]


----------

